# Marilyn Manson.



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)

More fucking Cow bell!!!!


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## tampee (Oct 5, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


>


Go figure only 2 years later he's coming out with a new album looks like it will be pretty good already.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)

So what's a nice place like this, doing around people like us? The man can't be stopped.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 7, 2017)

Don't he look like JP from Grandma's boy.....haha...


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 7, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> Don't he look like JP from Grandma's boy.....haha...


damn bro,you see the stage prop fall on him? dude still has a lot of energy.ive been listening since portrait of an American family.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 7, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> damn bro,you see the stage prop fall on him? dude still has a lot of energy.ive been listening since portrait of an American family.


Yeah I read an article about it. A week or two ago.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)

I know I posted this song already. But now there is a music video for it....yeet.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 14, 2017)

I've known Brian for years. The only downside to it all is that my 16 year old daughter has a HUGE crush on him...and he thinks it's the cutest thing.

Great guy. He really is.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 14, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> I've known Brian for years. The only downside to it all is that my 16 year old daughter has a HUGE crush on him...and he thinks it's the cutest thing.
> 
> Great guy. He really is.


you from south fla? i worked down there one winter and a guy i lived with said twiggy would eat lunch with his mom at the restaraunt my buddy worked at.said twiggy was a cool,laid back dude.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 14, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> you from south fla? i worked down there one winter and a guy i lived with said twiggy would eat lunch with his mom at the restaraunt my buddy worked at.said twiggy was a cool,laid back dude.


Nope. I met him at Bike Week in the late 80's. I think it was 88 as I had just moved to Charleston, SC. I was down there playing with a couple of groups at the time and when we took a break he bought us a drink and introduced himself.

Of course, back then, he was just another guy. I thought he was really nice though, and we talked about all kinds of things: music, bikes, guitars, life...we swopped phone numbers and of course gave each other the cordial "call me if you're ever in town" bit.

I heard from him about a year later. He had been on a road trip to Atlantic City, New Jersey and their van had broken down just outside of Myrtle Beach. He remembered I lived in Charleston and took a chance.

We've kept in touch off and on over the years ever since.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 14, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Nope. I met him at Bike Week in the late 80's. I think it was 88 as I had just moved to Charleston, SC. I was down there playing with a couple of groups at the time and when we took a break he bought us a drink and introduced himself.
> 
> Of course, back then, he was just another guy. I thought he was really nice though, and we talked about all kinds of things: music, bikes, guitars, life...we swopped phone numbers and of course gave each other the cordial "call me if you're ever in town" bit.
> 
> ...


thats really cool.ive been a fan for a long time.i really liked his last album pale emperor.dude still has it,imo


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 14, 2017)

There is no denying the dude is super talented. And the band also....Great music. I was in SC for a week over the 4th of July this year. #goodtimes.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 15, 2017)

*Saturnalia* was an ancient Roman festival in honour of the god Saturn, held on 17 December of the Julian calendar and later expanded with festivities through to 23 December.


----------

